# Browning Gold 10 and Federal Shells?



## mnblackduck (Dec 19, 2006)

After having troubles with my Gold 10 kicking shells so I took it in to a gunsmith to have him look it over. He was stumped so he talked to another gunsmith who told him the Federal hulls are longer than the Remington and Winchester hulls and the Gold 10 doesn't like the longer hulls.

If you measure the hulls (after being shot) the Winchesters and Federals are about 1/16th of an inch shorter than the Federals and my gun doesn't have any problems with them.

The Federals are right at 3 ½ inches.

I'm wondering if anyone else had heard of this or is having trouble with the Federal shells in their Gold 10?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have an older browning gold 10. I got this gun about 8 years ago. The only jamming problems I have are when it gets dirty and needs to be cleaned. Went though 3 boxes of the new federal HV in BB's and T's one day this year and had next to no troubles with it. I keep it very clean since mine does not like being dirty...too much X S powder and I run into jamming problems. But that's not till after about 12 boxes or so. I have not looked at the new feds and other brands to see what the difference is before and after shooting. But like I said I don't have the trouble. I measured the opening of the chamber of my 10 and it is a RCH over 4.5". So a 3.5" shell would have no problem exiting the gun. Take a look at this and see. There might be something else like a spring or guide that is out.


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

sorry this has next to nothing to do with your jamming problems, but you guys are crazy, no way would i shoot a 3.5 inch T shot out of a 10 ga. haha have fun blowing your arms off while i stay away from the cannons you call guns haha, just jokin around with you guys but there is no way i would shoot that, good luck and hope you find the problem (im 14)


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually a T shot has no less or more recoil then a 4 shot (at least what I notice). Their is more recoil with the newer shells then older ones. Powder change. Even in my 3" 12g T shot has no more recoil then any other 3" shot of the same load oz. and velocity.


----------



## Pootiss (Oct 21, 2009)

I have own 18 different browning gold 10 gauges. It is my opinion that this is the finest goose gun out in the market. Every member of my family uses this gun. I am also a gunsmith and have experience with the jamming of these. Many gunsmiths will not find the issue, but this is what I have found. Jamming is most common when the gun is dirty. Any one can fix this right?

Next common is that the springs need to be replaced, in fact its very easy to do and almost anyone can do it. If you have your manual you can do it! you can tell if the action is hard to get open.

I have noticed that the early wooden stocked guns tend to jam a little more that the synth stocks. My guns never jam, I clean them after each use. I have shot lead, sheel and hevi type shot and they all cycle if your gun is clean.

This gun will cycle all shells without issue.

My 12 year old son hunts geese with one of these and he loves it also!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

clean your action spring and tube


----------



## 10gaugeguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I own a gold 10--cleaning got to be a religon but even then problems, I took it to a gunsmith and had them install a sure cycle system, I bought from Mack's P.W.
You should have seen the spring inside the stock that was the original, bad shape-rust also
NO ISSUES SINCE!


----------

